# Rare Enderby Island Rabbits



## mambo101 (Oct 15, 2006)

I had an opportunity today to photograph the newbreeding pair of Enderby Island Rabbits just acquired by Jesse Kubickof JAK Rabbitry. Jesse just joined the forum today so I'm sure she willbe able to tell us more about them. Jesse got this pair from a breederin North Carolina. I also took some photos of her dutch rabbits andFrench Lops that I will post later this week. So here they are. Thefirst breeding pair of Enderby Island Rabbits in the state of PA.







Enderbybuck






Another shot of the buck.





Here is the lovely couple.












Solo shot of Enderby doe.


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 16, 2006)

wow , their fur seems so thick!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

Cool! What gorgeous buns!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 16, 2006)

It is super thick....you have no idea.

It would like...puta french lop's fur ot shame.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 16, 2006)

These Enderbies are an awesome breed. I haveplans for a litter to be born on Feb 18th i'm hoping...that's myboyfriend's birthday and my prego friend's due date. I figured why not.

So there's probably less than 300 Enderbies onthe planet. Less than 250being in their native land of New Zealand. ITwasn't until MArch or 2003that the first Enderbies were inported the US. I don't know how manyhave been born in the Us since then, though. 

I won't lie, the Enderbies are expensive. I paid a lot of money forthese buns. But I'm charging a lot less than the average price once Iget some babies for sale. 

The bunnies originally come from Enderby Island near NZ. It wasdiscovered by a whaling ship. And the whaling dudes were like ''hey,wouldn't it be sweet if we let loose a bunch of feral animals on Islandsothat shipwrecked sailor have soemthing to eat?" Sot hat's what hteydid. And a good load of cows, goats, fowl, and ofcourse...bunnies...were let loose upon the island. 12 rabbits welcomedthemselves to Enderby Island that day, and 160 years later...a countrevealed their population to have reached about 6,000. The NZ dudeswere like ''Hey...wtf...thats a lot of rabbits... Enderby ISladn shouldbe allowed to return to it's original state so lets just do away withall these feral animals." 

They were goign to basically jsut kill them all. Animal rights groupsand such stepped forward and were like ''NOOOOoooooooo!!'' And teams ofpeople captured groupds of the Enderby Island animals. 50 Rabbits werebrough back aboard ships to head to quarentine. One died on the way,and one gave birth. 52 bunnies arrived at Quarentine. This was to bethe only foundation of the breed. 

The End. *clapclapclapclap*


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 16, 2006)

cool story!!! and great buns!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 17, 2006)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> These Enderbies are an awesome breed. I have plans for alitter to be born on Feb 18th i'm hoping...that's my boyfriend'sbirthday and my prego friend's due date. I figured why not.
> 
> So there's probably less than 300 Enderbies onthe planet. Less than 250being in their native land of New Zealand. ITwasn't until MArch or 2003that the first Enderbies were inported the US. I don't know how manyhave been born in the Us since then, though.
> 
> ...


LOL...you certainly do have a way of telling a story! (Wish I'd had youas my history teacher in school, I probably would have learned a lotmore than I did )

Your Enderby bunnies are so beautiful...I wish you the best of luck with them. May they live well and prosper even better!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, I love telling stories. And I alwaysthought I would be a great teacher because i'm interesting. Enoughbragging I suppose. 

Thanks for the compliment! 

haha...live long and prosper... good one. 


-JAK


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 29, 2006)

Enderby Island rabbits are very interesting! Notall us NZd'ers wanted to kill them though , and I know of at least 2breeders here that are trying very very hard to get the population up.I don't know about over there but here they are notoriously hard tobreed and they don't really seem to want to mate like other rabbits.Our ones even eat seaweed!

http://www.rarebreeds.co.nz/enderbyrabbit.html
http://www.dorabbiton.co.nz/template.cfm?page=32&amp;sub=53


----------

